# A Headless Bird Singing! LOOK OUT! :)



## birdiegirlie (Jul 23, 2009)

Do your birds practice singing a lot, all the time: EVEN ASLEEP?
Here's Poppy:
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z6z7NvuWsQ


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Very inventive and cute as a button, I like his little story it is adorable...you should write a childrens book and illustrate it.


----------



## dove_bird (Aug 21, 2009)

how cute!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Quite a talented singer - here's the "awake" version - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPG-coPXUrI&feature=related.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## barnam (Aug 24, 2009)

This is awesome.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I have 3 words:
I ....... LOVE.......... POPPY!!!!


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

How does he do that???? One word. AWESOME.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats funky..!!! Its so funny watching birds go wacko.


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

Like the pics at the end 
He is soooo cute!!!!!!!!!


----------

